# Joe Bonamassa - Story of a Quarryman solo w/tab



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey folks,

OK so I did another solo video for your learning pleasure. It's a beauty from Joe Bonamassa. Some great bending licks in here to help stretch out your ears and work on your control. So gie it a go if it inspires you to do so. All the best!

http://sixstringobsession.blogspot.ca/2013/08/joe-bonamassa-story-of-quarryman-solo.html


----------

